# Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?



## The flyfisher (7. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Fliegenfischer,

ich habe eine ganz einfache Frage die Ihr mir sicherlich beantworten könnt. 
- Brauch ich umbedingt eine Polbrille?
Das Gewässer ist bei uns c.a 40cm bis 1,20m tief.
Ich denke mal da wäre eine Polbrille schon recht nützlich.
Fischt ihr alle mit Polbrille? Oder gibt es auch welche unter uns die auch ohne Polbrille ihre Fische fangen 

MfG


----------



## BigEarn (7. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*

Das kommt auch ein wenig darauf an, wie die Sichtverhältnisse am Wasser sind. Ist das Wasser stark angetrübt, bringt Dir auch eine Polbrille nichts. Wenn jedoch eine gewisse Sichttiefe vorhanden ist und Du evtl. planst, Fische zu spotten und auf Sicht anzuwerfen, würde ich auf jeden Fall zur Polbrille raten. Auch beim Waten möchte ich persönlich nicht auf selbige verzichten. 
Darüber hinaus bietet Dir die Brille, falls Du noch am Anfang stehst, auch nützlichen Schutz vor evtl. sich verirrenden Fliegen.


----------



## Maok (7. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*

Ganz klare Antwort:

Ja

Ohne geht es natürlich auch, aber mit sieht man die Strukturen unter Wasser viel besser, als auch die Fische (Stichwort: Auf Sicht befischen; eine der faszinierensten Arten zu Angeln...). Ausserdem kann man im Drill besser auf die Aktionen des Fisches reagieren, wenn er z.B. auf ein Hindernis zuschwimmt. Zu guter letzt ist es einfach toll, wenn man einen Fisch vom Grund aufsteigen sieht und dieser dann die angebotene Fliege nimmt!

EDIT: Klar, bei trübem Wasser bringt es nich allzuviel. Der Augenschutz (nich nur für den ungeübten Fischer) ist natürlich auch sehr wichtig. Und auch ich möchte beim Waten auf keinen Fall drauf verzichten.


----------



## macke (7. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*

Also ich hab meine immer auf!
Hast Du schonmal mit Polbrille gefischt? Das sind Welten! Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass die Spiegelungen von der Oberfläche genommen werden, sondern dass ja auch der Kontrast erhöht wird. Da siehst Du auf einmal Dinge im Wasser...
Beim Nymphenfischen hilft sie Dir außerdem auch noch bei der Bisserkennung, da Du die Schnurspitze besser siehst.
Ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall eine empfehlen. Aber dann auch eine gescheite und keine für 15.-€ (jaja, ich weiß, günstiges kann auch gut sein...).
Wenn Du ein entsprechendes Budget hast, dann schau Dir mal die Modelle von Costa del Mar an. Sind zwar etwas teurer, aber das sind einfach tolle Brillen, die dazu auch noch gut aussehen. Loop macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Ich fische momentan noch eine Aqua. Da die aber relativ bescheiden aussieht (als Angler will man ja auch sexy sein... |supergri ) leg ich mir demnächst ne Costa Harpoon zu.

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Bungo (7. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*

Ein ganz klares Ja!
Selbst in angetrübtem Wasser nimmt man bei Sonnenschein gut die Spiegelung und kann mehr Fische spotten.

Und es kommt auch mit auf die Brille an! 
Ich hatte mir zu Beginn meiner Fliegenfischerkarriere 2 Stück für je 6€ gekauft. Die waren okay. Jetzt hab ich mir eine bessere von Balzer gekauft und den Direktvergleich am Wasser gemacht.

Fische die ich mit der Balzer noch gerade so erkennen konnte waren mit den Billigbrillen nicht mehr zu sehen...


----------



## Hackersepp (7. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*

Unbedingt nötig ist die Polbrille nicht - du fängst auch ohne Brille Fische :q;

Aber zur Standortbestimmung und zur Beobachtung - einfach TOP!
#6


----------



## Hagen (7. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*

Hallo

Ich trage immer eine Polbrille , denn sie gibt auch etwas Sicherheit u. Schutz für die Augen beim Fliegenfischen.

Mfg  Hagen


----------



## laverda (7. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*

Hi Flifis, 
ganz abgesehen vom besseren Sichtkontakt zur Unterwasserwelt, ist es für die Augen sehr viel entspannender, wenn zumindest die Spiegelungen im direkten Sichtfeld vermindert werden. Ich trage die Polbrille IMMER, wenn sich Gegenlicht im Wasser spiegelt, auch beim Spinnen, Spürangeln, Posenfischen..........auch bei bewölktem Himmel. 
Wichtig finde ich weiterhin ein enges Anliegen der Brille um die Augenpartie (Puck die Fliege lässt grüßen), so dass auch Seitenlicht nicht direkt ins Auge fällt.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (7. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*

Ich sag nur immer Brillenpflicht.

http://www.flyleaves.dk/images/hook.jpg


----------



## The_Duke (8. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Ich sag nur immer Brillenpflicht.
> 
> http://www.flyleaves.dk/images/hook.jpg



Sehr guter Beitrag!#6
Auch ich trage IMMER Brille beim Fliegenfischen.
Normalerweise ne Pol-Brille und bei schlechter Sicht/Dämmerung eine ganz normale Brille, wie sie auch in Labors getragen wird.
Man wird zwar manchmal von "Möchtegerne-Cracks" belächelt, aber das ist mir so lang wie breit.
Ich hab nur zwei Augen und möchte eigentlich auf keines der beiden verzichten müssen....

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## macke (8. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*



laverda schrieb:


> [snip]
> Wichtig finde ich weiterhin ein enges Anliegen der Brille um die Augenpartie (Puck die Fliege lässt grüßen), so dass auch Seitenlicht nicht direkt ins Auge fällt.



Genau, und am besten noch eine Schildmütze o.ä., das bringt wirklich einiges!


----------



## Maok (8. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Ja, nen Cap hab ich auch immer noch zusätzlich auf. Bringt ne Menge.


----------



## Blauzahn (8. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Hallo,
auch für mich gilt, nie ohne !
Von den oben bereits angesprochenen Vorteilen ist für mich das "Unterwassersehen" der Wichtigste.
Besonders beim Watenfischen im Fluß/Bach ist eine Polbrille unabdingbar, schon allein um zu sehen wo man hintritt..., das kann mitunter arg dumm ausgehen, wenn man blind umhersteigt und plötzlich in "schwarzen Löchern" verschwindet oder über "unterirdische Gebirgszüge" strauchelt um dann in der Strömung dem nächsten Wehr zuzutreiben. 

René


----------



## Flyfisher1 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Hallo erst mal, eigentlich ist alles gesagt, bis auf die Tönung der Brille. Es gibt Polaroidbrillen ohne Zahl, und fast genau so viele Tönungsstufen. Es bleibt also zu erwähnen, dass je heller die Tönung, um so länger kann man die Brille bis in den Abend nutzen.
TL. und immer gute Sicht
Ff1


----------



## xfishbonex (8. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

hallo 
da sag ich schnell immer ne polbrille :g auch wenn man sie nicht braucht für das gewässer schon als schutz für die augen 
ich trage immer eine:g weil ich angst habe mir irgenwann mal ne garnele aus den augen zu pflücken 
lg andre


----------



## swift (8. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Hab auch immer ne Brille auf, allein schon aus Schutzgründen (ebenso einen Hut/Cap). Meist ne Polbrille. Wenn man mehrere Stunden immerwieder auswirft, geht irgendwann die Konzentration sowieso flöten und wenn man nur einmal nicht aufpasst kanns das schon gewesen sein.
Ausserdem kann man mehr sehen. Daher lieber mehr sehen als weniger. |bla:

Gibt es Polbrillen eigentlich auch mit weißen Gläsern (also ungetönt)? Hab bisher nur mal welche in gelb gesehen. Angel so oft in der Dämmerung.


----------



## laverda (8. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille umbedingt benötigt?*



macke schrieb:


> Genau, und am besten noch eine Schildmütze o.ä., das bringt wirklich einiges!



Ohne meinen Original "Overlander" aus Down Under mit breiter Krempe geht eh nix. Das Ding ist nach über 10 Jahren und einigen Litern Lederimprägnierung sogar wasserdicht (geworden).


----------



## macke (10. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



swift schrieb:


> Gibt es Polbrillen eigentlich auch mit weißen Gläsern (also ungetönt)? Hab bisher nur mal welche in gelb gesehen. Angel so oft in der Dämmerung.



Ja, gibt es. Die sind meist leicht grau. Erfahrungen damit hab ich aber noch nicht sammeln können.
Hab das aus dem gleichen Grund mal bei meinem Händler nachgefragt. Er meinte, dass er die bestellen müsse, da sie kaum nachgefragt werden. Gibt es aber z.B. von Loop und ich glaub von Costa auch!

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Maok (10. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

@ Swift

Kannst auch einfach ne Laborbrille nehmen. Hier z.B. gibt es nen paar:

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=laborbrille&tag=googhydr08-21&index=aps&hvadid=1191620981&ref=pd_sl_33y4vs37bc_e


----------



## BigEarn (10. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Maok schrieb:


> @ Swift
> 
> Kannst auch einfach ne Laborbrille nehmen. Hier z.B. gibt es nen paar:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=laborbrille&tag=googhydr08-21&index=aps&hvadid=1191620981&ref=pd_sl_33y4vs37bc_e



Da hat man dann aber keinen Polfilter in den Linsen, oder? #c


----------



## Maok (10. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Das is richtig, is dann "nur" nen Augenschutz.


----------



## Student (10. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Es gibt auch einen Nachteil bei Polbrillen: Du siehst die Nachläufer und ärgerst dich dumm und dusselig...

Beim Discounter gibt es Polbrillen teils für 5 Euro, wenn die ins Wasser fällt, ist es nicht tragisch.


----------



## laverda (13. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Student schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen Nachteil bei Polbrillen: Du siehst die Nachläufer und ärgerst dich dumm und dusselig...
> 
> ...........und ohne kann´s sein, dass du bald gar nichts mehr siehst und spätestens dann WEIßT, dass du dumm und dusselig BIST.


----------



## aal60 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Ich habe meine vom Optiker => Multilens, schwedische Gläser mit einem Blaukantenfilter. Trotz des hohen Preises (ca. 150,-€) wurde ich überzeugt. Die Gute Laune Brille besticht durch die Transparenz und durch die Verstärkung der Kontraste. Gläser gelb auch super für Nachtfahrten.

Damit klappt auch das Fischen in der Dämmerung.


----------



## Wasdenn? (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Persönlich bin ich gegen den Einsatz von Polbrillen - man braucht einfach keine, wenn man halbwegs Fischen kann, sich maßvoll verhält und Freude daran hat, ein Gefühl dafür zu entwickeln, wo vermutlich ein Fisch steht.


----------



## BigEarn (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> Persönlich bin ich gegen den Einsatz von Polbrillen - man braucht einfach keine, wenn man halbwegs Fischen kann, sich maßvoll verhält und Freude daran hat, ein Gefühl dafür zu entwickeln, wo vermutlich ein Fisch steht.



Musst ja auch keine benutzen  Es hört sich bei dir allerdings so an, als könne man mit einer Polbrille ohne Kenntnisse losziehen und sich die Fische massenweise rauspicken. Ohne Wissen über typische Standplätze von Fischen bringt Dir eine Polbrille allerdings auch nicht viel, denn sooo einfach ist das Spotten von Fischen in der Strömung oder über steinigem Grund auch nicht. Darüber hinaus ist eine Polbrille, wie vorher bereits erwähnt, beim Waten und Fliegenfischen ein zusätzlicher Sicherheitsgegenstand, auf den ich genauso wenig verzichten möchte, wie auf einen Watgürtel. Deutlich mehr Sicherheit durch bessere Sicht beim Waten und Schutz vor verirrten Fliegen sind nur zwei Vorteile. Hinzu kommt bessere Erkennung der Fliegenschnur und Schutz vor UV Strahlung, die ich zumindest hier unterm Ozonloch auch nicht missen möchte.


----------



## fluefiske (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Hallo !
Es ist schon alles positive über die Polbrille gesagt worden.Das gilt auch für mich : Nie ohne !!!







Das hätte auch ins Auge gehen können.

Ich denke,daß auch hiermit die Frage geklärt ist,ob mit oder ohne.
Mit ruhiger Hand habe ich meinem Kollegen den Haken rausoperiert.Wäre er im Auge gewesen .........

Gruß Erich


----------



## BigEarn (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Autsch...


----------



## Wasdenn? (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Augenschutz ist wichtig, aber das erklärt ja nicht, warum es eine Polbrille sein muss, oder?

An dieser Diskussion sieht man mal wieder, dass es den meisten doch um viel Fisch geht beim Fischen (viele Bisse, viel Drillen, viele schöne Fotos, u.U. viel für die Bratpfanne).

Man kann aber auch Freude am Fliegenfischen haben, wenn man auf so manches verzichtet, was mehr Fisch bringt. Man muss nicht enttäuscht sein, evtl. einen guten Fisch nicht gefangen zu haben. Muss es denn beim Fischen um Erfolg gehen? Um das größtmögliche Erreichen von Chancen?

Geh mal mit einem älterern Herr zum Fliegenfischen, wenn sich dir die Möglichkeit ergibt.
Vielleicht verstehst du dann, was ich meine.


----------



## BigEarn (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Dann lass doch die Rute auch weg  Nee, mal im Ernst, Du willst doch nicht wirklich behaupten, dass es Fischern mit Polbrille jetzt nur um Massenfänge geht. #c Ich glaube Du überschätzt die Sichtverhältnisse durch die Polbrille doch ein wenig. Von einer Unterwasserkamera ist das noch weit entfernt und ich kenne genug Fliegenfischer im 'höheren' Alter, für die die Brille genauso dazu gehört wie Hut, Rute und Schnur. Und wenn Du glaubst, dass man jeden Fisch fängt, den man sieht, dann sei beruhigt, denn dem ist bei weitem nicht so. Hier hast Du z.B. vielmehr die Chance auf den EINEN perfekten Wurf den der Fisch evtl. nimmt, wenn Du den Fisch vorher siehst. Eine zweite Gelegenheit geben die meisten Fische Dir hier nicht und die Erfolgsquote beim ersten Wurf ist auch bei besseren Werfern häufig sehr gering. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, diese Flüsse 'blind' zu befischen kann ich die Rute wirklich zu Hause lassen und mich einfach an der Natur erfreuen.


----------



## Wasdenn? (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

@BigEarn

Glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei.
Wieso wurden denn Polbrillen erfunden oder für die Sportfischerei entdeckt?
Damit man nicht ertrinkt?

Sorry, aber Polbrillen setzt man ein, um mehr zu fangen.

Desweiteren weiß ich, was und was man nicht mit Polbrille sieht.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

|bigeyes





fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Es ist schon alles positive über die Polbrille gesagt worden.Das gilt auch für mich : Nie ohne !!!
> 
> 
> ...


|bigeyes|bigeyes aaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaa|bigeyes|bigeyes das ist doch ein woolybugger 
die around fliege die geht auch bei menschen |supergri das hat bestimmt weh getan |bigeyes lg andre


----------



## macke (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> [snip]
> 
> Sorry, aber Polbrillen setzt man ein, um mehr zu fangen.



Genau so wie monofile, durchsichtige Schnüre, chemisch geschärfte Haken, verschiedene Fliegenmuster und -arten, Carbonruten und glatte Schnüre (-> weiter Werfen)... usw.
Willst Du jetzt auf das alles verzichten, weil man damit evtl. mehr fängt?
Also so ganz verstehe ich Dich noch nicht! ;+

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## BigEarn (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> @BigEarn
> 
> Glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> Wieso wurden denn Polbrillen erfunden oder für die Sportfischerei entdeckt?
> ...




Dass Polarisationsbrillen /-filter speziell für die Fischerei erfunden wurden, möchte ich mal stark anzweifeln. |rolleyes


----------



## Wasdenn? (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

@macke

Früher hat man eben auch ohne diese "Verbesserungen" Fisch gefangen, oder?

Und, richtig, ich lehne es ab, sich mit immer neuen Materialien und Hilfsmitteln auszurüsten (oder besser: aufzurüsten), um evtl.mehr zu fangen.
Die Polbrille ist so eine Sache, die das Fliegenfischen doch stark in eine Richtung bewegt, die ich für falsch halte.
Sie fördert Maßlosigkeit, sie reizt zum ungeduldig werden.
Davon hab ich im Alltag genug, das muss ich nicht beim Fischen auch noch haben.

Die Freude des Fliegenfischens besteht, jedenfalls für mich, nicht darin, jeden Fisch, den es zu haken gibt, auch zu haken. 

Ein Beispiel: ein schwer anzuwerfender Fisch, den ich über einen gewissen Zeitraum erfolglos anwerfe, mehrere Muster probiere, beobachte, abwarte, Pause mache und dann vielleicht doch an den Haken bekomme, bedeutet mir mehr, als fünf Fische zu fangen, die ich vorher mithilfe der Polbrille ausgemacht habe.


----------



## Wasdenn? (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

@BigEarn

Stimmt - Kohlefaser auch nicht.


----------



## BigEarn (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: ein schwer anzuwerfender Fisch, den ich über einen gewissen Zeitraum erfolglos anwerfe, mehrere Muster probiere, beobachte, abwarte, Pause mache und dann vielleicht doch an den Haken bekomme, bedeutet mir mehr, als fünf Fische zu fangen, die ich vorher mithilfe der Polbrille ausgemacht habe.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du fischst, aber wenn ich hier 5 Fische mit der Polbrille ausmache, bin ich aber mehr als zufrieden, wenn es gelingt, einen davon zu fangen. Über einen gewissen Zeitraum den gleichen Fisch anzuwerfen kannst Du hier zumindest vergessen, denn in den meisten Fällen nimmt er entweder die erste, perfekte Präsentation oder lacht danach über alles, was Du ihm vorsetzt. Was jetzt daran maßlos ist, dass ich den von Dir angesprochenen, schwer anzuwerfenden Fisch, mit einer Sichthilfe beobachte, weil es angenehmer ist als sich dabei von Reflektionen blenden zu lassen, um dann evtl. den einen Wurf zu wagen, wenn ich sein Verhalten studiert habe, weiß ich nicht. |kopfkrat
Polarisationsfilter in Sonnenbrillen gibt es darüber hinaus schon seit den 1930er Jahren. Ich hoffe Du bist so konsequent und verzichtest auch auf sonstige Hilfsmittel aus den folgenden Jahrzehnten, um nicht der Maßlosigkeit zu verfallen, die den Rest von uns ergriffen hat. |rolleyes


----------



## antonio (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> @macke
> 
> Früher hat man eben auch ohne diese "Verbesserungen" Fisch gefangen, oder?
> 
> ...



wo setzt du denn die grenze beim einsatz neuer materialien?
ne polbrille fördert maßlosigkeit? son quatsch hab ich lange nicht gehört.
wenn jemand maßlos ist(wird),dann liegst bestimmt nicht an der polbrille.
um auf dein beispiel zurückzukommen.
wo ist der unterschied wie ich den fisch ausgemacht habe ob mit oder ohne brille?gut mit pol gehts unter umständen einfacher, den fisch auszumachen, aber das wars dann schon.
das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, wie schwer es dann ist ihn auch zu kriegen.


antonio


----------



## macke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Ok Wasdenn?, ich denke, ich weiß worauf Du hinaus willst.
Ist schon eine interessante Ansicht, wobei man das auch nicht zwanghaft betreiben sollte.
Du möchtest die Fischerei also puristisch halten. Was machst Du denn noch, außer auf die Polbrille zu verzichten?
Interessiert mich wirklich!

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## The flyfisher (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Wenn ich mir die Polbrille kaufe geht es mir ja nicht darum so viele Fische wie möglich zu fangen , sondern einfach mal die Bestätigung zu erhalten. In form das ein Fisch anbeißt.
Ich war schon sehr oft mit der Fliege unterwegs, aber nie und ich meine wirklich nie etwas in meinem Fluss gefangen. Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache und da ich nie Fische sehe weiß ich nun auch nicht ob welche da sind. Die Polbrille erleichtert die Sichtverhälltnisse und wenn ich einen Fisch sehe weiß ich wenigstens das schon mal einer da ist. Ob er nun beißt oder nicht ist ihm überlassen.


----------



## Palerado (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Ich habe mir eine Polbrille gekauft um:
- Besser gucken zu können
- Fische zu sehen und zu beangeln
- Geschützt zu sein

Meine Fangerfolge sind trotzdem fürn Eimer


----------



## Wasdenn? (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

@ antonio

Mit dir hab ich mich ja schon mal rumgestritten, ein zweites mal werde ich es nicht tun.
Du bist mir einfach zu "radikal", sorry.


@ macke

Verzichte auf das Waten mit Wathose, geh also nie tiefer rein wie Kniehöhe, kein Kescher, verzichte auf Polbrille, Fliegenfett, keine Nymphen, keine Streamer, keine Sinkschnur usw.; auch die verschiedene Anzahl an unterschiedlichen Mustern kann man senken, da bin ich noch am Experimentieren und Lesen.

Nächstes Jahr wird die Weste vielleicht auch endgültig eingemottet. Das tolle am FF ist doch, daß man fast nichts braucht, im Grunde passt alles in die Hemdtasche

Hintergrund ist der, daß ich jahrelang überlegte, was ich mir noch so alles zulegen könnte, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich mir eingestehen musste, daß mir das Fischen auf diese Weise keinen Spass mehr machte, es entspannte mich nicht mehr. Anstatt im Katalog zu blättern, übe ich Verzicht und Geduld.


----------



## Locke4865 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Na dann klopp dein Angelzeug in die Tonne 
schneid dir einen Haselnussstock zurecht bieg dir ne Büroklammer und geh damit fischen
aber las uns mit deinen altmodischen Ansichten in Ruhe


----------



## gezz (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

achtung offtopic: also ich musste lachen, danke jens! zum glück habe ich mein glas gerade weggestellt...

ontopic: habe rein gar nichts gegen eine schlanke weste am fluss, aber auf meine poolbrille möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten und auch meine wathose habe ich sehr lieb gewonnen.

jedem das seine!


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



gezz schrieb:


> ontopic:....aber auf meine poolbrille möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten....



Da fehlt dann nur noch der Pool 

Zur Thematik:
"Wasdenn" verteufelt modernes Zeugs und unterstellt den Nutzern der Polbrille Raffgier oder was auch immer...
Ich nutze die Brille zum Waten... um net uff die Fresse zu fliegen, man glaubt garnet was da manchmal alles für "Klamotten" im Wasser liegen.
Und auch habe ich schon Kollegen gesehen, die waren auf einmal w... wie wech, nämlich ganz wech... einfach abgesoffen, da sie nichts sahen.. ohne Brille |supergri
Spartanisch in Ehren, aber Dummfug bleibt Dummfug.

René


----------



## BigEarn (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> Verzichte auf das Waten mit Wathose, geh also nie tiefer rein wie Kniehöhe



Weichei...wenn schon, denn schon!


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> @ antonio
> 
> Mit dir hab ich mich ja schon mal rumgestritten, ein zweites mal werde ich es nicht tun.
> Du bist mir einfach zu "radikal", sorry.
> ...



fragt sich nur wer hier radikal ist.
geh doch gleich forellengreifen mit der hand,haben wir als kinder auch gemacht.
da brauchst du gar nix dazu.
übrigens bist du noch ne erklärung schuldig, warum ne polbrille maßlos macht.

antonio


----------



## BigEarn (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Das mit der Maßlosigkeit kann ist doch klar. Nach einigem In-mich-gehen habe ich es erkannt und beschlossen dem Weg zu folgen und jegliche Mittel die meine Maßlosigkeit fördern könnten aus meinem Leben zu verbannen. Ein langer, steiniger Weg. Heute habe ich direkt mal mit unserem moderenen Waschautomaten und Wäschetrockner angefangen und mir das Waschen durch Anschaffung von Equipment aus der guten, maßvollen Zeit erschwert. Jetzt werde ich meine Unterhosen und sonstige Kleidung wohl mehrere Tage tragen bzw. mal auf links schlagen anstatt jeden Tag was schönes Neues anzuziehen. Auch meinen maßlosen Shoppingtouren gebiete ich dadurch Einhalt. Ab jetzt reichen die Socken und der Pulli von Weihnachten. :m
Wer weitere Ratschläge gegen die Ausuferungen in unserer
modernen Gesellschaft hat, sollte diese unbedingt zum Wohle
aller hier posten. 

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/237/waschkche.jpg


----------



## Wasdenn? (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Da sind ja enige ganz schön gereizt! Getroffenen Hunde bellen.


Nochmal: die Frage war, ob man eine Polbrille braucht oder nicht, meine Meinung ist die, daß man keine braucht, wenn man nicht jeden Fisch fangen will, den man fangen könnte. Die Polbrille erhöht das Ausmachen von Fischen, damit steigt auch die Beute.
Davon halte ich nichts.

Dann wollte der user Macke wissen, auf was ich noch alles an Hilfsmitteln verzichte, und da hab ich es ihm mitgeteilt. Aus euren Reaktionen geht hervor, dass ihr das anders seht und praktiziert. Frage mich, wo genau euer Problem liegt, zu akzeptieren, dass man auf verschiedene Weisen zum Thema Fischen stehen kann.


Und jeder von euch sollte sich mal festlegen, ob er denn nun mehr fängt mit Polbrille oder nicht, ok! Und wenn dieser Prozess abgeschlossen ist, dann nochnmal meine Beiträge durchlesen, ok! So ersparen wir uns alle Zeit und unnötige Streitereien.


----------



## goeddoek (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Braucht man 'ne Polbrille ? Jepp !

*Nicht*  um mehr Fische zu fangen. Gesichtete Fische sind noch längst keine gefangenen Fische. Eine Brille ist generell empfehlenswert als Schutz. Mit einer Polbrille kann ich beim Waten mögliche Hindernisse besser sehen und die Augen danken es einem, wenn man den ganzen Tag bei ungünstigem Licht in der Ostsee steht |supergri


----------



## Wasdenn? (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

@ goeddoek 

Hehe, du willst dich nicht so recht festlegen, oder?

Die Polbrille ist eine Sichthilfe, um in kürzerer Zeit mehr Fische 
auszumachen!

Oder tragt ihr speziell Polbillen, um euch vor der Sonne und umherschwirrenden Fliegen zu schützen?


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Braucht man 'ne Polbrille ? Jepp !
> 
> *Nicht*  um mehr Fische zu fangen. Gesichtete Fische sind noch längst keine gefangenen Fische. Eine Brille ist generell empfehlenswert als Schutz. Mit einer Polbrille kann ich beim Waten mögliche Hindernisse besser sehen und die Augen danken es einem, wenn man den ganzen Tag bei ungünstigem Licht in der Ostsee steht |supergri



#6#6

wasdenn   du machst es dir zu einfach.
du reduzierst ne polbrille auf das ausmachen von fischen.
aber wie schon gesagt ein gesichteter ist noch lange nicht gefangen.
und gereizt sehe ich hier auch niemanden.
du unterstellst ganz einfach, daß der der mit pb unterwegs ist darauf aus ist alles leerzufischen.
wenn du ohne pb und auch alles andere was neu ist losziehst, ist
das dein gutes recht.
aber verallgemeiner nicht, daß jeder der den "modernen kram" benutzt maßlos ist.

antonio


----------



## goeddoek (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> @ goeddoek
> 
> Hehe, du willst dich nicht so recht festlegen, oder?



Wieso ? Steht da irgendwo: "man könnte.." "eventuell" oder ähnliches ? 





Wasdenn? schrieb:


> Die Polbrille ist eine Sichthilfe, um in kürzerer Zeit mehr Fische
> auszumachen!



Dafür *kann* man sie nutzen. Wo nun steht, dass sie dafür entwickelt wurde, weiß ich nicht. Kannst Du da 'ne Quellenangabe bringen ?





Wasdenn? schrieb:


> Oder tragt ihr speziell Polbillen, um euch vor der Sonne und umherschwirrenden Fliegen zu schützen?




Ich trage generell 'ne Brille beim Fliegenfischen. Nicht nur, weil ich eben kurzsichtig bin, sondern weil mich eine Brille vor "verirrten" Fliegen schützt und ich mir an sonnigen Tagen nicht die Augen verblitze. Wenn ich also sowieso aus o.g. Gründen eine trage, warum nicht dann auch polarisierend?
Wie gesagt, den ein oder anderen "Badetag" konnte ich Dank der Polbrille auslassen. An der Ostsee hälte ich 'ne gute Polbrille für unerlässlich.

Nur meine Meinung - deine gönne ich Dir ebenso :m


----------



## stichling-hunter (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> @ goeddoek
> 
> Hehe, du willst dich nicht so recht festlegen, oder?
> 
> Oder tragt ihr speziell Polbillen, um euch vor der Sonne und umherschwirrenden Fliegen zu schützen?


Und du willst nicht es nicht verstehen bzw. überliest/ignorierst absichtlich folgende Argumente, oder wie?


Blauzahn schrieb:


> *Ich nutze die Brille zum Waten... um net uff die Fresse zu fliegen, man glaubt garnet was da manchmal alles für "Klamotten" im Wasser liegen.*
> Und auch habe ich schon Kollegen gesehen, die waren auf einmal w... wie wech, nämlich ganz wech... einfach abgesoffen, da sie nichts sahen.. ohne Brille |supergri
> Spartanisch in Ehren, aber Dummfug bleibt Dummfug.?





goeddoek schrieb:


> Braucht man 'ne Polbrille ? Jepp !
> 
> *Nicht* um mehr Fische zu fangen. Gesichtete Fische sind noch längst keine gefangenen Fische. Eine Brille ist generell empfehlenswert als Schutz. *Mit einer Polbrille kann ich beim Waten mögliche Hindernisse besser sehen und die Augen danken es einem, wenn man den ganzen Tag bei ungünstigem Licht in der Ostsee steht* |supergri


----------



## Wasdenn? (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

@goeddoek

"Gesichtete Fische sind noch längst keine gefangenen Fische"

Und das soll dein Argument für eine Polbrille sein?
Na das nenn ich mal Logik! 
Und selbst wenn du nicht mehr fängst mit, wieso trägst du dann satt einer Sonnenbrille eine Polbrille?

Und: für welchen Zweck werden denn Polbrillen in Angelgeschäften usw. beworben und warum kauft man sich eine? Um mehr zu sehen, um mehr zu fangen.
Steh doch dazu, wo ist das Problem?



@Martin Obelt
Ihr seid anderer Meinung als ich, das heisst noch lange nicht, dass ich alleine dastehe.
Und lass doch bitte irgendwelche verunglimpfende Bemerkungen gegen mich.
Sonst gehts dir wie dem antonio....

@stichling-hunter

Hier wird von meiner Seite aus gar nichts ignoriert, ich warte eben immer noch auf die klare Ansage, die ungefär so heisst: "Ich hab ne Polbrille, um mehr zu fangen".
Aber angeblich steht hier keiner zu dieser Aussage, man versteckt sich lieber hinter den "Argumenten": "Augenschutz, nicht Ertrinken, deshalb ist die Polbrille ein Muss. Fangen tu ich nicht mehr".


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

mir gehts gut

antonio


----------



## goeddoek (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Das scheint hier die Neuauflage des "Eimer-Threads" zu werden. Ich bin hier raus #h #h


----------



## macke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Na dann klopp dein Angelzeug in die Tonne
> schneid dir einen Haselnussstock zurecht bieg dir ne Büroklammer und geh damit fischen
> aber las uns mit deinen altmodischen Ansichten in Ruhe



Also ich habe ja explizit danach gefragt und finde das auch wirklich interessant. Und sich hier über User mit etwas anderen Ansichten lustig zu machen geht mal garnet, finde ich! #d
Ich habe z.B. auch noch nie mit Streamern oder Sinkschnüren gefischt, weil das für mich nix mit FliFi zu tun hat. Ich weiß, dass ich mit dieser Meinung hier im Forum auch recht alleine stehe. Damit ist man besser in einem reinen FliFi-Foum aufgehoben.
Für mich hat das ganze eben auch mit mehr als nur mit einer bestimmten Wurfart zu tun. Ich versuche aber auch nicht, irgendjemand von dieser Einstellung zu überzeugen. Es macht mir so einfach am meisten Spaß. Beobachte den "Ausrüstungsschwund" bei mir mittlerweile auch. Nachdem ich bestimmt schon einen 5-stelligen €-Betrag in FliFizeugs investiert habe, merke ich momentan , dass ich vieles davon nicht brauche um mit Freude zum Fischen zu gehen. Oft ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Mittlerweile bin ich auch wieder so weit, dass alles, was ich dabei habe, in meine Hosentasche passt. Die Wathose bleibt hier auch meistens daheim und ich trage mit Leder gefütterte Watstiefel. Ansonsten hab ich noch nen Weidenkorb und nen kleinen Holzkescher dabei. Momentan bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem coolen Strohhut... Das ganze hat eben auch mit Stil zu tun.  Es ist bei mir also nicht ganz so extrem wie bei "Wasdenn?". Auch möchte ich nicht auf die Polbrille verzichten. Ohne würde ich mich schon beim Waten im Wasser, das etwas über die Knie geht, nicht wohl fühlen. Außerdem sieht man damit Dinge... Es ist einfach toll, bei einer Pause die gründelnden Barben zu beobachten...
Auch den Kescher finde ich relativ wichtig, obwohl ich den nicht immer dabei habe.
Ich bin aber deshalb kein ewig gestriger, altmodischer Typ oder Tackleverachter (ganz im Gegenteil...  ).Seltsamerweise läuft es bei anderen Angelmethoden in die andere Richtung. Wenn ich nur dran denke, was ich momentan schon beim Karpfenfischen so alles ans Wasser Karre und was ich da noch für Anschaffungen in nächster Zeit plane... |rolleyes
Beim FliFi hat das wie schon geschrieben einfach mit Stil und einem Gefühl zu tun, welches ich nicht beschreiben kann. Vielleicht ist es so ähnlich bei Menschen, die einen Oldie ohne Klima, ESP etc. fahren anstatt im neuen 5er GT auf belüfteten Sportsitzen zu hocken? Keine Ahnung.
Freut euch doch, dass es hier so viele verschiedene Menschen gibt und macht nicht gleich jede exotisch anmutende Einstellung nieder. "Wasdenn?" schadet doch damit niemandem und versucht auch niemanden zu bekehren, oder? Bereichert euch lieber an der bunten Vielfalt hier im Forum.
Es gibt deutlich mehr Fliegenfischer, die ähnliche Ansichten haben und gerne ganz puristisch losgehen. Vorzugsweise auch noch mit der Gespließten. Nur sind die nicht hier im Forum unterwegs. Und wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge in diesem Thread so anschaue, dann weiß ich auch warum! Da habt ihr mich jetzt echt ein wenig enttäuscht.

Grüße und nix für ungut

Fabian


----------



## macke (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> [snip]
> 
> Hier wird von meiner Seite aus gar nichts ignoriert, ich warte eben immer noch auf die klare Ansage, die ungefär so heisst: "Ich hab ne Polbrille, um mehr zu fangen".
> Aber angeblich steht hier keiner zu dieser Aussage, man versteckt sich lieber hinter den "Argumenten": "Augenschutz, nicht Ertrinken, deshalb ist die Polbrille ein Muss. Fangen tu ich nicht mehr".



Also ich stehe dazu. Trotzdem bin ich deswegen noch nicht maßlos. Wenn ich genug gefangen habe, geh ich nach Hause oder setze mich noch ne Runde gemütlich ans Ufer. Auch wenn das schon nach 30 min der Fall ist. Leider oder zum Glück kommt das recht selten vor... 
Die Polbrille allein macht einen Angler sicher nicht gierig oder dergleichen. Hier teile ich Deine Meinung auch nicht, Wasdenn. Aber wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann kommt es Dir mittlerweile in diesem Thread auf was ganz anderes an... 

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## BigEarn (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> Hier wird von meiner Seite aus gar nichts ignoriert, ich warte eben immer noch auf die klare Ansage, die ungefär so heisst: "Ich hab ne Polbrille, um mehr zu fangen".
> Aber angeblich steht hier keiner zu dieser Aussage, man versteckt sich lieber hinter den "Argumenten": "Augenschutz, nicht Ertrinken, deshalb ist die Polbrille ein Muss. Fangen tu ich nicht mehr".



Doch, von Dir wird ganz einfach die Tatsache ignoriert, dass deine Meinung "Ich habe ne Polbrille, um mehr Fische zu fangen" evtl. nicht so pauschal zutrifft, wie Du es gerne hättest und tust jegliche anderen Aussagen als "Verstecken der wahren Intention", welche Du darüber hinaus noch mit deiner Aussage über Maßlosigkeit negativ behaftest, ab. Somit ignorierst Du im Prinzip alles ausser Deiner eigenen, festgefahrenen Meinung, was den Versuch einer Diskussion mit Dir letzten Endes überflüssig macht, da sie nicht zu Stande kommen kann.


----------



## Flo_97209 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Hier bei uns am Main kann man die Fischerei auf Aland ohne Polbrille fast vergessen, da man teilweise kilometerweit laufen und die Fische suchen muss, um überhaupt eine Chance auf einen Aland zu haben. Hat man dann welche gespottet, heißt das dann noch lange nicht, dass man welche fängt.. (zumindest war das bei mir am Anfang so) 
Auch am Bach möchte ich nicht auf meine Polbrille verzichten, durch den extremen Bewuchs und den dunklen Grund könnte man sonst nur erahnen wie tief das Wasser dort ist und ob es sich lohnt dort zu fischen. Fische spotten kann man an meinen Hausgewässer eh komplett vergessen, die Fische sind so perfekt an den Untergrund angepasst, dass ich bisher erst 2 stück ausmachen konnte, die nicht durch's Steigen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht haben.
Um nochmal auf die Puristik zurück zu kommen:
Ich fische seit einiger Zeit am Bach auch fast nur noch trocken, auch wenn die Nymphe oftmals mehr Fische bringen würde. Der Bestand ist dort so gut, dass ich eh nie als Schneider wieder heim fahren muss und da fange ich lieber wenige Fische mit der Trockenfliege als 20 mit der Nymphe.
Nymphe stromab, gezupft usw. kommt für mich auch nicht mehr in Frage, entweder der Fisch nimmt sie in der toten Drift oder er lässt es.#c

Grüße

Flo


----------



## rob (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

ohh gott, solche dummen argumente wie die von wasdenn habe ich selten gelesen.
erinnert mich an ähnliche diskussionen ob jemand mit einem echolot mehr fängt als andere...

ich persönlich halte dich einfach nur für einen NEIDER.

gruß rob

p.s.: ich fische ebenso nur mit polbrille.
wegen augen und uv schutz, besserer sicht, wegen meinen kontaktlinsen und weil es super cool aussieht(hehheee...scherz..)
übrigens wurden polfilter für die fotographie und filmerei entwickelt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> Die Polbrille ist eine Sichthilfe, um in kürzerer Zeit mehr Fische
> auszumachen!
> 
> Oder tragt ihr speziell Polbillen, um euch vor der Sonne und umherschwirrenden Fliegen zu schützen?


 
Teils, teils 

Ich habe die Polbrille, um Fische auszumachen; aber nicht um MEHR auszumachen ... das ist tendentiell schon etwas anderes 

und ja: ich trage die Polbrille auch als Sonnenbrille am Wasser und wenn du schon mal im Land der Mücken warst, wirst du sie deswegen schätzen lernen


----------



## Wasdenn? (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

@Macke  Danke für deinen Beitrag. Kann vieles davon teilen, was du geschrieben hast.
Und das mit dem Strohut, da musste ich lachen!

Wo gehst du zum Fischen, wenn ich fragen darf? Schwäbisch Hall ist ja nicht allzuweit entfernt von mir. Ein kleines Teilstück des Kochers kenn ich noch von vor 15 Jahren.


@Flo_97209
Nur Trocken am Bach, sehr gut!
Warst du an deinem Hausbach schon mal ohne Polbrille? 


@Martin Obelt
Den user antonio ignoriere ich aus erwähnten Gründen. 
Meine "Drohung" an dich war die, daß du deine verunglimpfende Äußerungen sein lassen musst, wenn es dir nicht wie dem user antonio gehen soll (sprich, ich unterhalte dich nicht mir dir).


@BigEarn
Wie bereits erwähnt: wir reden aneinander vorbei. 
Du bist nicht einverstanden mit meiner Meinung, dass die Polbrille Maßlosigkeit und Ungeduld fördert, stimmts? Auf forderst du mich auf, eine Diskussion mit dir zu führen. Warum?


@rob
Nein, ich bin kein Neider.
Wie alt bist du?


@Toni_1962
Deine Theorie musst du mir erklären! 
Lass mich raten: du brauchst eigentlich keine Polbrille, weil du Fischen kannst?


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Nöö, ist doch nicht euer Ernst, oder?|kopfkrat
Was man nicht alles aus einem harmlosen Thema "Polbrille" machen kann, tz,tz,tz
@wasdenn.....du bist mein Held und bekommst den Ignore-Status


----------



## Locke4865 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> Und jeder von euch sollte sich mal festlegen, ob er denn nun mehr fängt mit Polbrille oder nicht, ok! Und wenn dieser Prozess abgeschlossen ist, dann nochnmal meine Beiträge durchlesen, ok! So ersparen wir uns alle Zeit und unnötige Streitereien.


 
Um bei deinen Argumenten zu bleiben 
nein ich fange mit Polbrille nicht mehr als vorher
(gab überhaupt ein vorher |kopfkrat)
da ich fast ausschließlich mit der Trockenen unterwegs bin 
und ich eh nur bekannte Standplätze anwerfe (ausgemachte Ringe) 
und nein meine Maßlosigkeit ist damit noch nicht gestiegen 
da ich 90% meinen Fänge nachwievor Release und ich pro woche 
Salmozeit max 1-2 Stunden am Wasser bin zu meinen Leidwesen
und was willste sonst noch von mir erfahren
Ansonst bin ich auch raus aus der disco


----------



## BigEarn (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt: wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> Du bist nicht einverstanden mit meiner Meinung, dass die Polbrille Maßlosigkeit und Ungeduld fördert, stimmts? Auf forderst du mich auf, eine Diskussion mit dir zu führen. Warum?



Ich sehe nicht, wo wir aneinander vorbeireden. Eher sehe ich zum wiederholten Male eine Ausflucht deinerseits, um Argumenten anderer, welche deinen widersprechen, einzugehen. 
Zu Deiner Frage: Ja, ich bin nicht mit Deiner Meinung einverstanden. Ich halte sie für pauschalisierend, nicht belegbar und höchst engstirnig. Die Art, mit welcher Du sie vertrittst und Dich darstellst, zeugt darüber hinaus von Überheblichkeit und latentem Narzissmus, den ich auch nicht weiter ertragen muss. Ignore on, Wasdenn? out...


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> @Toni_1962
> Deine Theorie musst du mir erklären!
> Lass mich raten: du brauchst eigentlich keine Polbrille, weil du Fischen kannst?


 
Ich habe keine Theorie aufgestellt; aber das ist eigentlich dir egal, weil du sonst wohl keinen Beitrag als Anwort schreiben hättest können; getreu dem Motto: besser eben sinnloses als gar nichts 


Schade an sich, dass ein einzelner hier einen Thread so subtil zerstört ... #c

ich bin raus hier ...


----------



## Suniflex (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Hallo Männer eines noch ich trage auch ne Polbrille werde ich jetzt am Wasser damit gesteinigt oder darf ich die weiterhin tragen um meine Augen zu schonen und um eventuell nicht im Fluß zu ersaufen.Ja und weil ich so ein ding habe kann ich immer noch nicht richtig Werfen also damit auch nicht mehr Fisch wie  auch man sieht ja nix
                 TL an alle Fliegenfischer lang leben die Salmoniden


----------



## roldiii (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mir auch eine Polbrille zulegen.
Da ich jedoch auch auf eine normale Brille angewiesen bin ( sonst maulwurf xD) hatte ich einige Probleme was vernünftiges zu finden.
Es gab zwar einige Modelle zum aufstecken auf die normale Brille, diese waren aber zum selbst zurechtschneiden und haben keinen wirklich guten eindruck gemacht.

Wäre dankbar falls einige die auch dieses Problem haben vll. eine Alternative für mich wüssten.

Gruß roldiii


----------



## goeddoek (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Moin roldiii #h

Willkommen im Club :m

Ich habe mir welche von meinem Optiker machen lassen. Das Gestell ist einfach, ohne Schnickschnack und aus der Vorjahresserie - schon geht's preislich |supergri Manchmal lohnt es sich auch, den "Dorfoptiker" zu besuchen, als Geschäfte, die sich auf Wassersportler spezialisiert haben 

Letztes Wochenende hatte ich einen Gast, der diese Aufstecker hatte. Die gehörten zur "normalen" Brille dazu und waren absolut passgenau. Einziger Nachteil bei mir wäre, dass ich solche "Extras" auch gerne mal "verschussele" |supergri
Ich werd ihn mal nach dem Hersteller fragen #h


----------



## gezz (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Ich kenne auch jmd. der die Cocoon hat. Er ist damit auch zufrieden. Du brauchst aber nichtmal über den großen Teich. Die Brille gibts auch bei uns, z.b. hier: http://fliegen-shop.de/Zubehoer_Acc..._Fitover_Polarisationsbrillen_Brillentraeger/


----------



## tommig (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und mir bei meinem Optiker nen Aufstecker anpassen lassen.Eigentlich ne gute Variante, aber sehr anfällig gegen Lichteinfall von der Seite und dann ohne Nutzen|uhoh:
Die Over X Brillen sind dann schon die bessere Wahl, aber eben auch nicht wirklich dicht.
Nun werde ich es mal mit Kontaktlinsen probieren und mir eine vernünftige Polbrille anschaffen.Dann sollte alles gut sein
TL


----------



## BigEarn (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Habe als Brillenträger auch eine Cocoon und bin (bis auf den Fakt, dass sie nicht wiklich fotogen sind) auch vollkommen zufrieden. Als zweite Brille habe ich noch ein Modell von Adidas, in welches ich einen Innenclip mit Gläsern meiner Stärke einsetzen kann.


----------



## roldiii (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Diese Fitover Variante macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck und schützt auch gegen Licheinfall von der Seite, was schon wichtig ist finde ich.
Ich denke so eine werde ich mir holen aber vorher erkundige ich mich mal bei meinem Optiker was sowas kosten würde.

Muss ja nicht das neueste sein, so wie goeddoek schon gesagt hat.

Super Tipps von euch#6


----------



## gezz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Polbrille unbedingt benötigt?*

Hallo,

hatte ja weiter oben eine Quelle/ einen Shop angegeben. Ich denke viiiiel günstiger findet man ohnehin keine brauchbare Polbrille.

Gruß
Alex


----------

